# Enterpage mit Video platz?



## Fr4Z_3R (23. August 2009)

Guten Tag 
Ich habe mal eine Frage wie man ein video in eine Enterpage integriert so wie bei http://www.united-sportz.de meine Hp http://www.hitechclan.de.ms.

Bitte um schnelle Antwort


----------



## dot (23. August 2009)

Video als Flash und dann mit img einbinden?

So eine Startseite ist aber generell zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (23. August 2009)

Thx werds versuchen


----------

